# No breakdown cover - Adria Twin



## 107476 (Oct 6, 2007)

have started this on a different section, might be better here

I've been informed that Adria don't have AA cover like UK Fiat vans.

Anyone know if thats the case on their Vans ??

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-40196.html


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Vans*

Hello there,

Fiat have different cover depending on where the Van is supplied to and wether LH or RH drive. Fiat UK should be able to clarify this for you.

I have to say that it is the same for many base vehicle manufacturers. For example if you buy a Brand New VW Van in the UK you only get Breakdown cover for the UK, pretty disgusting if you ask me as European assistance can run into lots of money, in our case is was £180 a year.

The only Manufacturer I know of who gives Europewide cover is Mercedes. However, this may be only for 12 months if it is LH drive. Again, it depends where you bought it, who supplied it and so on.

I know my reply may not be much help to you, though at least you are not alone in your issue.

Trev.


----------

